# sticky



## mthrnite (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

great guide thx


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2010)

Showoff.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 27, 2010)

Best. Thread. EVER


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

I did a sticky but the Mrs ated it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## tj_cool (Jan 27, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I did the Mrs but a sticky ated it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cheat.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have a thumbtack, why not just use a regular sheet of paper?


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks this was so helpful!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 27, 2010)

i leik chocolate eclairs


----------



## haflore (Jan 27, 2010)

Very informative, thanks! This'll surely put an end to the noobs asking for roms.[/sarcasm]

But seriously awesome post


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Where are the roms by the way?  I tried clicking on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as I was told to but nothing happened.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 27, 2010)

ROMS


----------



## ninchya (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL ROMS!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> ROMS








 That shit redirects to iTunes, which is advertising IMO


----------



## raulpica (Jan 27, 2010)

hello i need smor (backwards)


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 27, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> hello i need smor (backwards)


smor need i hello ?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 27, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no, i need


smor (backwards)


----------



## House Spider (Jan 27, 2010)

It doesn't redirect to iTunes for me.


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2010)

It's not all that sticky, otherwise it wouldn't require that thumb tack to keep it up. 

It's not a sticky, it's a tacky


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 27, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't have any "smor (backwards)"


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 27, 2010)

I think mthr wanted us to post sticky stuff...

like:





(no, don't even think about posting cum)


----------



## alidsl (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's a great rom site!




Eight years ago....


----------



## Gore (Jan 28, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> hello i need smor (backwards)


are you shitting me?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 28, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> ROMS








how about some sosi ?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.advance-power.de/index.php

Good site for romz


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 28, 2010)

no, this one: http://rom-news.org/


----------



## shito (Jan 28, 2010)

ROOOOMZZZZ


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 29, 2010)

Better RomS


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2010)

You are killing this thread because you are linking to "rom" sites. GTFO


----------



## shito (Jan 29, 2010)

random post!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> random post!!!


Reply to random post!!!


----------



## haflore (Jan 29, 2010)

Secret agent post


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Blank post.*


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *Blank post.*



*Black post.*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Spoiler: WARNING:NO SPOILER INSIDE



Empty spoiler.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: WARNING:NO SPOILER INSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> Empty spoiler.


Erm that's not empty - It's got 'Empty spoiler' in it !!!





The spoiler below is a TRUE empty spoiler...... It's so empty there's not even a 'spoiler' tag


----------



## House Spider (Jan 29, 2010)

Cum is sticky. No more "ROM sites" is annoying! >


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: WARNING: SPOILER CONTAINING THE WORDS "SPOILER WITH WORDS IN IT"



Spoiler with words in it.


----------



## haflore (Jan 29, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[epicus voiceicus]Epicus Failicus!![/epicus voiceicus]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2010)

What is this?

You took my last sticky note, mrthrnite! Give it back, now! I don't have a stickied thread. Then again, all my threads are unfunny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 30, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> hello i need smor (backwards)








?


----------



## Law (Jan 30, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's supposed to be backwards! Chocolate on the bottom, Marshmallow on the top and the two wafers inbetween!


----------



## Westside (Jan 30, 2010)

What's brown and sticky?


----------



## Law (Jan 30, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> What's brown and sticky?





Spoiler



Your penis?


----------



## Westside (Jan 30, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 30, 2010)

I OWN A BEAR!


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 30, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> http://www.advance-power.de/index.php
> 
> Good site for romz


it go closed


----------



## raulpica (Jan 30, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You both just won


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 31, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> What's brown and sticky?


This.


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GROOOOOOSSSSSS!



Spoiler



Oh... So thats what that is.....


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 31, 2010)

?


----------



## alidsl (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## mthrnite (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't remember that wallpaper coming with my windows xp disk


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I don't remember that wallpaper coming with my windows xp disk


It comes with XP Ultimate. Steve Jobs has that same wallpaper I think.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 4, 2010)

Yay new wallpaper


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome thread is awesome.


----------



## mucus (Feb 6, 2010)

oh crap, i got stuck to the sticky


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, you _are_ mucus...


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 6, 2010)

I IS WRITE IN TEH STICKY


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 15, 2010)

How did this thread get 5 pages?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> How did this thread get 5 pages?


Well, people make posts, and eventually there are enough posts on one page that another page is made and new posts are added there. This has happened about 4 times so far.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

>


Downloading...


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 15, 2010)

Damn, I lost the staring contest with mthrnite D:


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 16, 2010)

this thread is sticky, sticky like cum


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 19, 2010)

Yay.
I love my new mthrnite wallpaper


----------



## Pizzaroo (Feb 28, 2010)

MthrXP: Piss wallpaper is amazing.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2010)

What's brown and sticky?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2010)

This thread seems to be stuck in a loop.


			
				Westside said:
			
		

> What's brown and sticky?


----------



## alidsl (Mar 1, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> What's brown and sticky?


no don't say it

but on a similar note

What's green and picky?


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 1, 2010)

Mucus.


----------



## Sumea (Mar 2, 2010)

I got warn level because I linked 4chan... In blog article referencing 4chan originally...

Huh...

Well better not do that again!


----------



## alidsl (Mar 2, 2010)

ummm... is that anything to do with the topic?

Oh wait...


----------



## Sumea (Mar 2, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> ummm... is that anything to do with the topic?
> 
> Oh wait...



Indeed

and now this thread's to ***** US!


----------



## alidsl (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Mar 3, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

>



Oh God, I lol'd.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wnat this post stickied.


----------



## alidsl (Mar 4, 2010)

Insert funny youtube video here


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> What's green and picky?


A baby being fed mushed peas.


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 11, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Insert funny youtube video here


Don't make me laugh!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

Spoiler: I've seen a Sticky Willie recently


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2010)

Postin' in a sticky thread.


----------



## alidsl (Mar 19, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soz too late


----------



## Dangy (Mar 19, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> ?



Crabcore.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 19, 2010)

join now for free roms!


----------



## prowler (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## tj_cool (Mar 20, 2010)

This post has not been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: They didn't feel like it_


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 20, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: It was to awsome, so your head would explode!_


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 20, 2010)

Above post hasn't been removed by a mod, because Mods can spell correctly.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 20, 2010)

*mumble* Jerk *mumble*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 20, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Are you kidding me?_


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 21, 2010)

oh god, Mthr's got My Pokemon Ranch.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> oh god, Mthr's got My Pokemon Ranch.


The question is... who doesn't?


----------



## prowler (Mar 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> JackDeeEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 22, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me neither.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 22, 2010)

This sticky is so sticky, I can't get it off my mind.

OH! Double joke!

Scla-doosh!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 22, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also don't have it. I will soon, though. I'm thankful for piracy!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 22, 2010)

_This post has not been removed by a moderator.

Reason: You weren't trolling enough_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> _This post has not been removed by a moderator.
> 
> Reason: You weren't trolling enough_


Font's too big.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 23, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: I hate myself, So I'm taking it out on others!_


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 23, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by anonymous.
> _Too much desu._


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Pedobear is knocking on your door_


----------



## haflore (Mar 26, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: I dunno..I just felt like it dood._


----------



## Bumpman (Mar 27, 2010)

Ban the spam who made this thread!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 27, 2010)

Spam the ban who thread this made!


----------



## haflore (Mar 28, 2010)

Bumpman said:
			
		

> Ban the spam who made this thread!


You just requested the ban of this member


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 30, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha yes.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2010)

This thread is a pure masterpiece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also don't click on this link


----------



## Sumea (Apr 10, 2010)

POsting in a sticky


----------



## BlackDave (Apr 13, 2010)

I sticky you!


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 16, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: I'm jealous of Crazzy1's awesomeness_


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 19, 2010)

sticky'ing in a post


----------



## Sumea (Apr 22, 2010)

Sticking out within stick


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

courtesy bump


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## worlok375 (Apr 25, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> THIS THREAD SHOULD BE FUCKED FUCKING LOCKED AS IT IS SPAM LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE HERE



Every thread I've gone to today you've posted in it.


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 25, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no no...I think you're looking into the future to see where I'll post and then posting in that thread!


----------



## alidsl (Apr 25, 2010)

Whats purple and licky?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Whats purple and licky?


A slimy tentacle monster?


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 30, 2010)

This moderator has been removed by a post.
Reason: the moderator was boring...


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 30, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: HAHA I REMOVED A POST IN A STICKY_


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
Reasonivided by zero (time paradox) oh shi-.


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> Reasonivided by zero (time paradox) oh shi-.


Divided by zero?


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 30, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> THIS THREAD SHOULD BE FUCKED FUCKING LOCKED AS IT IS SPAM LIKE EVERYTHING ELSE HERE


YOU'RE SPAM! HAWT SPAM!


----------



## Maplemage (Apr 30, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)




----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2010)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Maplemage (May 4, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Are we there yet?


Yes.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 6, 2010)

this sticky just got stuck....


----------



## haflore (May 6, 2010)

This is madness.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> This is madness.


THIS! IS!



Spoiler



The Edge of the Forum.


----------



## JackDeeEss (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonicsmash2 (May 11, 2010)

NO THIS IS PATRICK!!!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 20, 2010)

This is sticky business.


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

Sticky-icky.

*insert awesome looking bag of dope. i can't cause i'm at work, and i don't want that search record being attached to my name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Sticky-icky.
> 
> *insert awesome looking bag of dope. i can't cause i'm at work, and i don't want that search record being attached to my name *


HOLY SHIT DRUGS


----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

That's quite fucked up, actually, because now I know there's loads and loads of those emoticons in him/her


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> That's quite fucked up, actually, because now I know there's loads and loads of those emoticons in him/her








 What?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you think the GBAs in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are going?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 24, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always wonder where they keep getting those GBAs from, does Ninty still produce them or are they clones?


----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They always get dropped off at my house >.< So I have a whole butch of smashed GBASP's
Anyone want one, I will throw it at your house.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

I want a few.


----------



## Bake (May 26, 2010)

'Nesa is getting popular.


----------



## Maplemage (May 26, 2010)

FINALLY! NEW FKING POSTS IN HERE~!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 26, 2010)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> 'Nesa is getting popular.


Indeed. Indeed.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I want a few.


If it breaks through a window, I am not paying for it


----------



## gameboy13 (May 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a turret system that opens fire when someone damages my house, so watch it, buddy.


----------



## The Catboy (May 27, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Look who did it again!


----------



## haflore (May 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd.



Spoiler



My turn!


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

I wanted to post after your post because it's SO much fun to post random posts after someone else's post which was also a random post which I LOVED. Anyone agree with this post? I do, because it's MY POST. _LE DUH._ POSTPOSTPOSTPOSTIIIIIIIIING!!! Sticky this thread please. I SAID STICKY THIS THREAD. 
*This has been a post by Gameboy13 the Furry.*​


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

>


*OH. MY. GOSH. WHAT. THE. HECK.*


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)

is that real?


----------



## playallday (Jun 8, 2010)

.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 8, 2010)

lol

@arctic: I thought playallday disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see you lol


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

Look what the cat boy just put on top of the banned game


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

Spoiler: Epic paint skillz yo


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Bump!


Hump!


Jump!


Bump!


Hump!


Tell me again why I'm posting this?


----------



## mameks (Jun 10, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I wanted to post after your post because it's SO much fun to post random posts after someone else's post which was also a random post which I LOVED. Anyone agree with this post? I do, because it's MY POST. _LE DUH._ POSTPOSTPOSTPOSTIIIIIIIIING!!! Sticky this thread please. I SAID STICKY THIS THREAD.
> *This has been a post by Gameboy13 the Furry.*​


that


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 10, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hat


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

*The cat boy shall dominate this thread*


----------



## haflore (Jun 11, 2010)

Not if I get here over three hours late you won't!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Not if I get here over three hours late you won't!


----------



## Gore (Jun 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Epic paint skillz yo


I understand the joke here in this post.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

Who is sticky?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Who is sticky?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Who is sticky?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Who is sticky?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

A wild Snorlax appears
and now you die


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2010)

A wild Bear Cavalry Appears.
Death upon this thread


----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

This thread has been dead for along time


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sticky means it can't die.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Sticky means it can't die.


They multiply!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

The true path to immortality!!! YES!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> The true path to immortality, is to join up with the cat boy army and take the world by storm with dark and stormy night! The cat boy rules all!!!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

everyone who has a sticky is immortal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My immortalness


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> everyone who has a sticky is immortal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sticky, therefore I am immortal.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

NO you must create a thread that becomes a sticky


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

BUT I ALREADY *AM* STICKY.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

*OH NOEZ YOU MUST HAVE A STICKY THREAD*


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's some sticky thread:


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Noez a sticky TOPIC on a forum


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Noez a sticky TOPIC on a forum


This is a sticky topic:


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

it's not in a forum though (and it's not sticky)


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> it's not in a forum though (and it's not sticky)


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


Spoiler


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

I just copied that image url


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guess what! This thread is sticky!


----------



## mameks (Jun 14, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Here's some sticky thread:


i lol'd so hard at this


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

You've got problems


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Jun 15, 2010)

strom trooper...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> strom trooper...


DARTH VADER!!!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 16, 2010)

Nooooooooo


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Hm, I wish Avril would let go of her life career in music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked 'Let Go', and some of her other albums are good to...


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

'REAL' as in 'not RAP'


----------



## mameks (Jun 19, 2010)

YES


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 19, 2010)

*MEH*


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 19, 2010)

*HEM*


----------



## mameks (Jun 21, 2010)

hair ball?


----------



## haflore (Jun 21, 2010)

Wut iz this ai doent eevin..


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 22, 2010)

yo dawg shiz dayumn son
the fuck is dis shiz 
dis damn sticky tingz ain't raising the roof dawg


----------



## Bulit (Jun 22, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> NO THIS IS PATRICK!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

Bulit said:
			
		

> sonicsmash2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > NO THIS IS PATRICK!!!!!


THIS IS PASTA, APPARENTLY


----------



## alidsl (Jun 23, 2010)

When Patrick shout a the last guy he looks like the FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU- drawing


----------



## Jolan (Jun 24, 2010)

Get on my horse, my horse is amazing, give it a lick...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 24, 2010)

It tastes just like raisins.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 24, 2010)

HAHAHA

STICKAY


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

fapfapfap


----------



## alidsl (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 26, 2010)

do you know what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 means in any way Jetkun?


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> do you *know* what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

Spoiler: marginally not safe for work


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

>


^This.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 26, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^That


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^These


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 26, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Those


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 26, 2010)

^Tights


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

^TPi


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

^Blazikun Nothing to see here.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 29, 2010)

C-c-c-c-c-combo BREAKER


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 29, 2010)

W-w-w-w-w-w-w-whatever


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

Spoiler: this image is actually safe











p-p-p-p-p-p-p-p-p-p-powdered toast man!


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 29, 2010)

S-s-s-s-s-s-s-s-stop it!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Jun 29, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> S-s-s-s-s-s-s-s-stop it!


that's what she said


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 29, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's this 'she' you're ramblin about...?


----------



## mameks (Jun 29, 2010)

the cat's mother???


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 29, 2010)

The cat's mother's child?


----------



## mameks (Jun 29, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> The cat's mother's child?





Spoiler



YESSSS!!!!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 30, 2010)

The cat's mother's child's Uncle's son's cousin?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

The Cow?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate.


----------



## haflore (Jun 30, 2010)

Which makes us..?
(That was one of the best parodies I've ever seen.)


----------



## alidsl (Jun 30, 2010)

Wait what parody??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 30, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Wait what parody??


Spaceballs.

Great film.


----------



## haflore (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes.
The "Spaceballs" was a film of most supreme excellency.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 30, 2010)

Downloading now


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## alidsl (Jul 1, 2010)

I've now finished watching spaceballs, what a great film


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I've now finished watching spaceballs


That title is so wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

It's a hat at 70MP! It's sticky because stars stick into it!


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## haflore (Jul 3, 2010)

Unless he's named mthrnite!!


----------



## haflore (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey, if you've got a problem, take it up with mthr.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

mitdam


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

madmit


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 3, 2010)

maitmd


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

maidtm


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Fuck you Jetkun, get a new sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



jk


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 4, 2010)

LOL Fuzzy kittens


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Fuck you Jetkun, get a new sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Spoiler



jk murrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *splat*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Learn to close your spoiler tags.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 4, 2010)

O my God they killed Kenny


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

stickyscreen. mm?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Mmm... balls in space.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

>


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

mool story cro

*Posts merged*


----------



## alidsl (Jul 5, 2010)

Not this again grrr...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

boolean gory moe

EDIT: @alidsl: rowr.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

moolaen gory boe

@gameboy13: *yip*


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Methinks me and JetKun are a little bit mixed up.

Please hold...


----------



## alidsl (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't want to go on hold, I'm sick of that Mozart that was playing when I first called


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2010)

That was Beethoven, you idiot.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

lol


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> lol


\o/


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

/o\


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> /o\


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

_o_


oops.. I think they fell off


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> _o_
> 
> 
> oops.. I think they fell off


LOLDISAMBIGUATION


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2010)

┐('～`；)┌


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

LOLFACEBOOK


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

LOLLOL


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

LOLTOOMANYPEOPLESAYINGLOL


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

lolbecauselol


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

LOLYOUDIDNTUSEALLCAPSLOL


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Trololololololololololololol.

hahahahaha


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

lawl


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

roflmfao


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 7, 2010)

fuckpeoplecallingmedora


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

calmdownnicole


----------



## alidsl (Jul 7, 2010)

Combo breaker


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ombo reaker


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mbo Eaker


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bo Aker


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

O Ker


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll sticky your sticky if you'll sticky my sticky sticky.


----------



## mameks (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

>


kewl story bro


----------



## alidsl (Jul 10, 2010)

mewl sory fro


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 11, 2010)

useless post yo


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

Oosefess most go


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2010)

Spoiler: Epic Spoiler








Darth Vader: 
"Obi Wan never told you... What happened to your father."

Luke Skywalker: 
"He told me enough! He told me you killed him."

Darth Vader: 
"*No. I... am Your Father.*"

Luke Skywalker: 
"No... Noo... That's not true... That's impossible!"

Darth Vader: 
"Search your feelings, and you know it'll be true."

Luke Skywalker: 
"*NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!* Noooooo...."

[/p]








Source


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

Ninja guy: Naruto, the ninjas never told you what happened to your father
Naruto: They told me enough, they told me... wait they didn't say Jackshit, what happened to my father
Ninja guy: A long time ago he fought an evil demon ninetails thing and then to stop it coming out again he put the spirit in baby Naruto.
Naruto: Wow that explains why I'm an unlike-able bitch
Ninja guy: No, you're still a prick


----------



## mameks (Jul 11, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Ninja guy: Naruto, the ninjas never told you what happened to your father
> Naruto: They told me enough, they told me... wait they didn't say Jackshit, what happened to my father
> Ninja guy: A long time ago he fought an evil demon ninetails thing and then to stop it coming out again he put the spirit in baby Naruto.
> Naruto: Wow that explains why I'm an unlike-able bitch
> Ninja guy: No, you're still a prick


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2010)

.> Bumb


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> .> Bumming


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 12, 2010)

It makes me want to wail, maaaaaaaaaaale maaaaaaaaaaaaail!!!!!


----------



## mameks (Jul 13, 2010)

i noticed something just now...http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum*=8*


----------



## alidsl (Jul 13, 2010)

so...


----------



## mameks (Jul 13, 2010)

=8


----------



## alidsl (Jul 13, 2010)

Uncalled for


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 13, 2010)

mmeh


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 14, 2010)

*LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL*


----------



## alidsl (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had it with these motherfuckin' n00bs on the motherfuckin' temp


----------



## person66 (Jul 16, 2010)

hit your shift key 5 times in a row...


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

hehehehehehe. it make funnee noiz


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

FREAKING BILLIONAIRE


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2010)

I've disabled sticky keys


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

*press**press**press**press**press**bip**giggle**press**press**press**press**pre
s**bip**giggle**press**press**press**press**press**bip**giggle**press**press**pr
ss**press**press**bip**giggle**press**press**press**press**press**bip**giggle**p
ess**press**press**press**press**bip**giggle**press**press**press**press**press*
bip**giggle**press**press**press**press**press**bip**giggle**press**press**press
*press**press**bip**giggle**press**press**press**press**press**bip**giggle*


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2010)

*beep *boop* Effing sticky keys


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## MLRX (Jul 18, 2010)

to cheap and had to take a pic from stockphotos.com


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2010)

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2010)

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Liking my cute Naruto Neko avatar and signature I can mention


----------



## haflore (Jul 19, 2010)

But..but..Naruto's a fox!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 19, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> But..but..Naruto's a fox!


----------



## mameks (Jul 19, 2010)

Where the wild things are...are film of a book about a furry.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> > But..but..Naruto's a fox!


Not in this case


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2010)

Fur+Yiffy elements=my avatar


----------



## haflore (Jul 20, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Fur+Yiffy elements=my avatar


I like this one much better than the last one.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Gore (Jul 24, 2010)

sticky icky


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 24, 2010)

hi


----------



## mameks (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Jul 24, 2010)

What is this thread about I can't figure it out.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> What is this thread about I can't figure it out.


Yes


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> What is this thread about I can't figure it out.


thats the point


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm sticky! SO sticky! So sticky sticky sticky!
I'm sticky! SO sticky! So sticky sticky sticky!
Sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I'm sticky! SO sticky! So sticky sticky sticky!
> I'm sticky! SO sticky! So sticky sticky sticky!
> Sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

^Sticky this.


----------



## haflore (Jul 25, 2010)

Stand by for...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Stand by for...


Me!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2010)

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ME! x9001.


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

Dragon...Ball...ZEE!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

me me me


----------



## mucus (Jul 26, 2010)

you're doing it wrong.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

If you can't see the mistake above you're retarded.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry Rydian. I couldn't resist.


----------



## person66 (Jul 27, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
> 
> If you can't see the mistake above you're retarded.


I'm retarded


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 27, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad I'm not the only one....


----------



## haflore (Jul 27, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I see it, but I'm gonna wait for The Pi to confirm it.


----------



## iFish (Jul 27, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> sonicsmash2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I SEE IT!! THERE ARE NO LETTERS!!

it should be 

1 g 2 3 4 5 6 k 7 8 9 d 10

I'M CORRECT BITCHES!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 28, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dudes, it's _clearly_ the way it says 10 and not 0.

Pfft. Amateurs.


----------



## haflore (Jul 28, 2010)

Assuming you are right Proto, so was I! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am not(necessarily) retarded!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

You are not retarded at all. You are great, keeper of justice Haflore!

Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah
You know you love me, I know you care
Just shout whenever, And I'll be there
You are my love, You are my heart
And we will never ever-ever be apart

Are we an item. Girl quit playing
"We're just friends"
What are you sayin?
said theres another and looked right in my eyes
My first love broke my heart for the first time,

And I was like
Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine


For you,i would have done what ever
And I just cant believe we ain't together
And I wanna play it cool, But I'm losing you
I'll buy you anything, ill buy you any ring
And I'm in pieces, Baby fix me
and just shake me til' you wake me from this bad dream

I'm going down, down, down, down
And I just can't believe, my first love won't be around

And I'm like,
Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Luda, When I was thirteen, I had my first love
There was nobody that compaired to my baby
And nobody came between us
or could ever come above
She had me going crazy
Oh I was starstruck
She woke me up daily
Don't need no Starbucks
She make my heart pound[wwwhhhooo]
and skip a beat when I see her in the street
and, At school, on the playground
But I really wanna see her on the weekend
She know she got me dazing
Cuz she was so amazing
And now, my heart is breakin'
But I just keep on sayin'

Baby, baby, baby ohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby oooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah Yeah Yeah
(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Now I'm all gone, gone, gone, ooh
I'm gone


----------



## The Pi (Jul 30, 2010)

Well done Proto and haflore you're not retarded


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

Neither is the wonderful 'The Pi'

Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah
You know you love me, I know you care
Just shout whenever, And I'll be there
You are my love, You are my heart
And we will never ever-ever be apart

Are we an item. Girl quit playing
"We're just friends"
What are you sayin?
said theres another and looked right in my eyes
My first love broke my heart for the first time,

And I was like
Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine


For you,i would have done what ever
And I just cant believe we ain't together
And I wanna play it cool, But I'm losing you
I'll buy you anything, ill buy you any ring
And I'm in pieces, Baby fix me
and just shake me til' you wake me from this bad dream

I'm going down, down, down, down
And I just can't believe, my first love won't be around

And I'm like,
Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Luda, When I was thirteen, I had my first love
There was nobody that compaired to my baby
And nobody came between us
or could ever come above
She had me going crazy
Oh I was starstruck
She woke me up daily
Don't need no Starbucks
She make my heart pound[wwwhhhooo]
and skip a beat when I see her in the street
and, At school, on the playground
But I really wanna see her on the weekend
She know she got me dazing
Cuz she was so amazing
And now, my heart is breakin'
But I just keep on sayin'

Baby, baby, baby ohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby oooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah Yeah Yeah
(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Now I'm all gone, gone, gone, ooh
I'm gone


----------



## haflore (Jul 30, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Well done Proto and haflore you're not retarded








 We got it right!
But wait...does that mean everyone else is retarded?


----------



## The Pi (Jul 30, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2010)

I think you may be all retarded, if you know what I mean.

Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah
You know you love me, I know you care
Just shout whenever, And I'll be there
You are my love, You are my heart
And we will never ever-ever be apart

Are we an item. Girl quit playing
"We're just friends"
What are you sayin?
said theres another and looked right in my eyes
My first love broke my heart for the first time,

And I was like
Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine


For you,i would have done what ever
And I just cant believe we ain't together
And I wanna play it cool, But I'm losing you
I'll buy you anything, ill buy you any ring
And I'm in pieces, Baby fix me
and just shake me til' you wake me from this bad dream

I'm going down, down, down, down
And I just can't believe, my first love won't be around

And I'm like,
Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Luda, When I was thirteen, I had my first love
There was nobody that compaired to my baby
And nobody came between us
or could ever come above
She had me going crazy
Oh I was starstruck
She woke me up daily
Don't need no Starbucks
She make my heart pound[wwwhhhooo]
and skip a beat when I see her in the street
and, At school, on the playground
But I really wanna see her on the weekend
She know she got me dazing
Cuz she was so amazing
And now, my heart is breakin'
But I just keep on sayin'

Baby, baby, baby ohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby oooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah Yeah Yeah
(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Now I'm all gone, gone, gone, ooh
I'm gone


----------



## macgeek417 (Jul 31, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Flame_


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 1, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: I saw what you did there. And this appears properly, or incorrectly, browser dependent._


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 1, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: For teh lulz._


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 1, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: You are now banned._


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 1, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Abusing the "This post has been removed by a moderator." meme._


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 1, 2010)

No really


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2010)

.>


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.

_Reason: Doobydoobydoobydoobydoo. I love singing in the bathtub._

Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah
You know you love me, I know you care
Just shout whenever, And I'll be there
You are my love, You are my heart
And we will never ever-ever be apart

Are we an item. Girl quit playing
"We're just friends"
What are you sayin?
said theres another and looked right in my eyes
My first love broke my heart for the first time,

And I was like
Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine


For you,i would have done what ever
And I just cant believe we ain't together
And I wanna play it cool, But I'm losing you
I'll buy you anything, ill buy you any ring
And I'm in pieces, Baby fix me
and just shake me til' you wake me from this bad dream

I'm going down, down, down, down
And I just can't believe, my first love won't be around

And I'm like,
Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Luda, When I was thirteen, I had my first love
There was nobody that compaired to my baby
And nobody came between us
or could ever come above
She had me going crazy
Oh I was starstruck
She woke me up daily
Don't need no Starbucks
She make my heart pound[wwwhhhooo]
and skip a beat when I see her in the street
and, At school, on the playground
But I really wanna see her on the weekend
She know she got me dazing
Cuz she was so amazing
And now, my heart is breakin'
But I just keep on sayin'

Baby, baby, baby ohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby oooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah Yeah Yeah
(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Now I'm all gone, gone, gone, ooh
I'm gone


----------



## Riley (Aug 2, 2010)

Moderators FTW !


----------



## macgeek417 (Aug 3, 2010)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Ur doing it wrong..._


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2010)

Fusce lorem lectus, lobortis blandit mollis ac, tempus elementum dui. Quisque at eros justo, in lobortis sem. Aliquam erat volutpat. Etiam vel magna metus. Nulla fermentum tincidunt arcu auctor rhoncus. Nam ornare diam non odio accumsan viverra. Donec laoreet faucibus congue. Cras justo augue, porta eget feugiat ac, feugiat ac augue. Sed aliquam pulvinar erat a commodo. Vivamus iaculis nisl ut orci convallis in rhoncus quam congue. Sed eu pulvinar nibh. Cras purus risus, suscipit ac tempor quis, sagittis a tellus. Suspendisse imperdiet magna at magna euismod blandit. Vivamus accumsan vehicula sem, id dignissim dui laoreet sed. Sed quis nibh euismod nunc sollicitudin luctus non vel urna. Donec facilisis volutpat mi, vitae tempor eros consectetur ut. Vestibulum tempor vulputate mattis.

Aliquam ut mollis libero. Quisque dapibus urna a orci convallis imperdiet. Ut porttitor mattis quam non eleifend. Donec feugiat semper laoreet. Vivamus vestibulum elit at massa pharetra et porta arcu porttitor. Nunc pulvinar gravida convallis. Etiam in gravida lacus. Curabitur sit amet laoreet justo. Curabitur nec ligula purus, id varius dui. Duis interdum convallis scelerisque. Aenean ornare dignissim sodales. Vestibulum posuere bibendum purus et commodo. Praesent id sem eu nulla egestas bibendum. Mauris blandit, leo at eleifend lacinia, ipsum ligula porta odio, ac aliquet arcu dui ac risus.

Etiam non justo odio, at imperdiet arcu. Curabitur arcu lorem, aliquet a venenatis malesuada, blandit id lacus. Aliquam eu lacus vitae dolor convallis venenatis non in leo. In suscipit nisi et nibh fermentum eget accumsan est aliquet. Cras sit amet eros in lorem commodo pellentesque mollis eu nisi. Pellentesque iaculis adipiscing purus, sit amet condimentum velit ullamcorper vel. Pellentesque fermentum neque vel magna rhoncus semper. Maecenas gravida, neque in luctus convallis, eros lectus tincidunt odio, vitae tempor dui velit sed neque. Cras eget magna non nisi congue dictum sed id dolor. Curabitur mauris purus, aliquet et pulvinar id, congue quis ligula. Donec vitae tempor felis. Aenean vel sem massa, quis viverra sem. Vestibulum mattis egestas metus, vitae laoreet enim congue ut. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Nulla mollis auctor justo vel venenatis. Duis molestie malesuada sodales. Curabitur nunc eros, consequat molestie euismod non, gravida vitae lectus. Pellentesque habitant morbi tristique senectus et netus et malesuada fames ac turpis egestas. Mauris est lacus, euismod ut pretium ac, lacinia eu sapien.

Nunc fermentum congue lectus at placerat. Praesent non lectus at lectus pretium sagittis. Sed lorem odio, lacinia quis venenatis interdum, accumsan a velit. Nulla eget magna purus. Donec tempor est eget justo vestibulum dictum non ut magna. Integer sed libero diam. Etiam eu nisi neque, sed consectetur dolor. Nullam vitae odio ipsum. Nullam suscipit, justo in ultricies gravida, tellus justo dapibus ante, et tempus ipsum nisl sed odio. Sed lacinia rutrum nibh id mollis. Sed enim nisl, congue sed aliquam sed, viverra a urna. Nullam egestas justo ut turpis adipiscing lobortis.

Pellentesque semper leo vel dolor vulputate mattis. Mauris ac leo vitae nulla tristique aliquet sed sed metus. Maecenas ornare velit non mauris pulvinar non faucibus ante lacinia. Sed gravida, diam vel facilisis egestas, felis magna pretium libero, volutpat porta neque neque ut enim. Nam lacinia eleifend urna, ac cursus augue interdum vitae. Donec eget bibendum sem. Nullam libero nisl, dictum eget convallis id, faucibus a metus. Nullam nec purus ac neque fermentum pharetra. Suspendisse potenti. Donec vel erat ac ipsum elementum molestie non non diam. Mauris sit amet metus non mi molestie varius at vitae ipsum. Donec nec pharetra turpis. Donec ullamcorper nisi a massa pulvinar malesuada. Integer et nulla nisi. Fusce fermentum, augue nec tristique laoreet, augue mauris eleifend turpis, ut euismod ipsum dui quis enim. Vestibulum nisi purus, malesuada vitae interdum vel, placerat a eros. Nunc vitae lorem enim, eget malesuada elit. 


Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah
You know you love me, I know you care
Just shout whenever, And I'll be there
You are my love, You are my heart
And we will never ever-ever be apart

Are we an item. Girl quit playing
"We're just friends"
What are you sayin?
said theres another and looked right in my eyes
My first love broke my heart for the first time,

And I was like
Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine


For you,i would have done what ever
And I just cant believe we ain't together
And I wanna play it cool, But I'm losing you
I'll buy you anything, ill buy you any ring
And I'm in pieces, Baby fix me
and just shake me til' you wake me from this bad dream

I'm going down, down, down, down
And I just can't believe, my first love won't be around

And I'm like,
Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Luda, When I was thirteen, I had my first love
There was nobody that compaired to my baby
And nobody came between us
or could ever come above
She had me going crazy
Oh I was starstruck
She woke me up daily
Don't need no Starbucks
She make my heart pound[wwwhhhooo]
and skip a beat when I see her in the street
and, At school, on the playground
But I really wanna see her on the weekend
She know she got me dazing
Cuz she was so amazing
And now, my heart is breakin'
But I just keep on sayin'

Baby, baby, baby ohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby oooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah Yeah Yeah
(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Now I'm all gone, gone, gone, ooh
I'm gone


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 3, 2010)

282828


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

Have any of you noticed yet? v
Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah Ohh wooaah
You know you love me, I know you care
Just shout whenever, And I'll be there
You are my love, You are my heart
And we will never ever-ever be apart

Are we an item. Girl quit playing
"We're just friends"
What are you sayin?
said theres another and looked right in my eyes
My first love broke my heart for the first time,

And I was like
Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine


For you,i would have done what ever
And I just cant believe we ain't together
And I wanna play it cool, But I'm losing you
I'll buy you anything, ill buy you any ring
And I'm in pieces, Baby fix me
and just shake me til' you wake me from this bad dream

I'm going down, down, down, down
And I just can't believe, my first love won't be around

And I'm like,
Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby oooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Luda, When I was thirteen, I had my first love
There was nobody that compaired to my baby
And nobody came between us
or could ever come above
She had me going crazy
Oh I was starstruck
She woke me up daily
Don't need no Starbucks
She make my heart pound[wwwhhhooo]
and skip a beat when I see her in the street
and, At school, on the playground
But I really wanna see her on the weekend
She know she got me dazing
Cuz she was so amazing
And now, my heart is breakin'
But I just keep on sayin'

Baby, baby, baby ohh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like baby, baby, baby noo
Like baby, baby, baby oooh
Thought you'd always be mine, mine

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah Yeah Yeah
(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah

(Now I'm all gone)
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah
Now I'm all gone, gone, gone, ooh
I'm gone


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 5, 2010)

I THOUGHT it was a Justin Bebah song


----------



## haflore (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed. Kind of annoying that you put it in white.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed. Kind of annoying that you put it in white.


At least you aren't forced to see or hear it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I THOUGHT it was a Justin Bebah song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

No more Bieber songs in my posts anymore.


























































































































You didn't believe me... Aww... *aroooooooo*


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you know when you post in here your post count goes up?
I swear it! It really walks!


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Did you know when you post in here your post count goes up?
> I swear it! It really walks!


LIES!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 9, 2010)

!!!SEIL!\


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

ELIS


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Did you know when you post in here your post count goes up?
> I swear it! It really walks!


----------



## mameks (Aug 9, 2010)

inde~ed


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 9, 2010)

inde~e


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

^AAHHH!! HALP!!! Your avatar makes you look like a herm.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

A herm? I don't think so.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

^ Sorry, but it looks distinctly womanly.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Now back to the topic of stickiness...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Now back to the topic of stickiness...


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Now back to the topic of stickiness...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 15, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## person66 (Aug 16, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Its animated, so I win


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 16, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuelhu (Aug 16, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 16, 2010)

Loser McLoserface said:
			
		

> Its animated, so I win


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 17, 2010)

If you are reading this, you will never, ever follow me on Twitter.





























































Ever.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

oh man I wanted to follow you


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> If you are reading this, you will never, ever follow me on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

Once upon a time, there was a Gay Little Cat Boy.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Once upon a time, there was a Gay Little Cat Boy.


Who used to be too cute for his own damn good


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 20, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but Jamstruth took over.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I am still cuter


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 22, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about Hatsune Miku?


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 23, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> what about Hatsune Miku?


Nope, the Cat Boy is the cutest.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

CAT BOY IS waiwut?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> CAT BOY IS waiwut?


You heard them, the cat boy is the cutest


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please tell me theres a cat girl


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is are two guys with cat girl avatars


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 23, 2010)

Better than nothing ._.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Better than nothing ._.








 the cat boy is better than even something


----------



## monkat (Aug 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Five somethings, even.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

DAM YOU RULE 30


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Post something cute below me.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2010)

myself. :3


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 24, 2010)

I call ninja'd :3


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 24, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> I call ninja'd :3


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG NINJA HYD FOR CVR

~Oh, I loved writing that.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 26, 2010)

LOL this sti[c/n]ks


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> LOL this sti[c/n]ks


LOL


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2010)

[funnyremark][/funnyremark]


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 27, 2010)

[trollremark][/trollremark]


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 27, 2010)

It's Official™!!!!!!!


----------



## macgeek417 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ｉ　ｃａｎ　ｔｙｐｅ　ｉｎ　ｗｉｄｅ－ｌａｔｉｎ　ｄｏｕｂｌｅ－ｗｉｄｔｈ　ｃｈａｒａｃｔｅｒｓ．
Ｂｅａｔ　ｔｈａｔ．


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2010)

*??????.*

? ¢?? ???? ???? ????. ???? ????.


----------



## ZeroTm (Aug 30, 2010)

I just read all 31 pages of this crap. I feel used and dirty.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> I just read all 31 pages of this crap. I feel used and dirty.


----------



## macgeek417 (Aug 30, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> *??????.*
> 
> ? ¢?? ???? ???? ????. ???? ????.



Beat THIS!

























































Comic Sans > All.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Paarish (Aug 31, 2010)

Why did you just dominate the EoF?
Give someone else a chance


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Why did you just dominate the EoF?
> Give someone else a chance


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 31, 2010)

Postin in a sticky thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>


Can't... resist... CUTENESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cat boy has now taken your mind! Submit to me!


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 1, 2010)

Such sexxy spam, I had to put it somewhere for safekeeping.



			
				hintmeme said:
			
		

> Various of kinds of R4 card are flooded in the market, which makes NDS green hands hard to make their choice, even make some veterans confused. Despite of wasting our money, we can’t even play the games with those fake cards from those unscrupulous merchants, which will make you feel sick.
> 
> There are five major brands, R4,DSTT,AK2,M3,SC. MS and SC belong to hi-tech card, of great technology. However M3 hasn’t upgraded its kernel for a long time?which makes games unavailable to play. For SC, high price but not good handwork. The latest DSTWO is of bad handwork and high price. Its advantage is just one more GBA simulator. We can’t run so many classic games with this card, why not buying a GBA instead?
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Sep 1, 2010)

Why must you spread that filth here?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 1, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Such sexxy spam, I had to put it somewhere for safekeeping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god you saved that, heaven forbidden we lose it out here


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 1, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Why must you spread that filth here?


Here specifically, or here in general?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 1, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here in general
... great! Now the stupidity of that has caused me to be blind. Luckily I know braille


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 1, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, you wouldn't know fine art if it jumped up and bit you on the ass. ADMIT IT!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 2, 2010)

Guess what? It's
?????????????????????? 
?????????????????????? 
?????????????????????? 
??????????????????????


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 2, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Guess what? It's
> ??????????????????????
> ??????????????????????
> ??????????????????????
> ??????????????????????



I'm jealous of your ASCII skill.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Sep 2, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

>


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

(\_/)
(o.O)
(___)

(\_/)
(>.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 3, 2010)

awwww! 兔 はかわいいですね。


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2010)

(\_/)
(o.o)
(_|_)

Naughty bunny watched pr0n


----------



## bnwchbammer (Sep 3, 2010)

```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .,-:;//;:=,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ . :[email protected]@@[email protected]#H/.,+%;,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,/X+ [email protected]@[email protected]%=,-%[email protected]/,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]; [email protected]@MH+-,;[email protected]@+-
ÂÂÂÂ;@[email protected]@M- [email protected];. [email protected]@M#@/.
ÂÂ ,%[email protected]@MH ,@%=ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.---=-=:=,.
ÂÂ [email protected]#@@@MX .,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ-%HX$$%%%+;
ÂÂ=-./@[email protected]$ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.;@[email protected]:
ÂÂ[email protected]/ -$MM/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]@@M$
,@[email protected]: :@:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ. =X#@@@@-
,@@@MMX, .ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/H-;@[email protected]=
[email protected]@@@[email protected]+,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ%MM+..%#$.
ÂÂ/[email protected]/.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]; =;
ÂÂ /%+%[email protected]$=ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ, [email protected]@@@MX,
ÂÂÂÂ.=--------.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ -%H.,@@@@@MX,
ÂÂÂÂ.%[email protected]@@HHHXX$$$%+- .:$MMX [email protected]@MM%.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ[email protected]@MM#H;,[email protected]+ /MMMX=
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ=%@[email protected]#@[email protected]@@@M; %M%=
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,:+$+-,/H#[email protected]= =,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ=++%%%%+/:-.
```

What now, bitches?
(I actually did that!)


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mona lisa's better


----------



## macgeek417 (Sep 4, 2010)

Spoiler: spoiler tags added so that even the moderators don't have to scroll past this stupid shit. ~VA


----------



## alidsl (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2010)

Spoiler: idiocy inside



<img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<MONA LISA
<!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>Oh no, how terrible would it be if we quoted this post 5 times! Oh dear, that would be tragic. We would never do that, would we?</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 4, 2010)

Spoiler: idiocy inside



<!--quoteo(post=3092378:date=Sep 4 2010, 08:46 AM:name=JetKun)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(JetKun @ Sep 4 2010, 08:46 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3092378"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /><img src="http://images.dailyfill.com/ff60afb21f7b452c_b2f5ecbcd4abe959/o/Justin-052010-300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


<MONA LISA
<!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>Oh no, how terrible would it be if we quoted this post 5 times! Oh dear, that would be tragic. We would never do that, would we?</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>We wouldn't do such a silly thing.</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL I'M A SPOILER!!!!!!!1!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

OMG CAN TEH R$ WOKR ON DSI?!?!?q1/1/q/1?


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> OMG CAN TEH R$ WOKR ON DSI?!?!?q1/1/q/1?


LOL I TRIEDZ BUT IT NOT WORKX NOE MOREZ!!!!11!!!!!1!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bull shits! I wants to play my romz on my DSi!!111111!!!!!!morethanone!!!111 When wil the DSi be haxed?!?!?!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL LETS TRY TO PUTZ BANNERBOMBZ ON IT AND SEE IF IT WILL WORKZ LOLOL!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!1!! I WANT TO PLAY ROMZ TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF?!?!??!?!?/12/1/1//1 iT DIDN T WORK!!!1112121 fUCH u NIDDY!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL IT WORKXXED FOR ME!!!!!1!!!! ARE YOU SURE YOU USED BANNERBOMBZ????????? THE ROMZ ARE OVER 9000!!!!!!1!!!!!


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Does anybody know where the bathroom is,.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 9, 2010)

C-c-c-c-c-COMBO BREAKER!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know where the bathroom is,.


Check behind the Bunker


----------



## mameks (Sep 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> sonknuck23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely it should be inside the Bunker


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there are pokenoobs out there!!!!


----------



## monkat (Sep 10, 2010)

can I....can I come in? I seek refuge


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2010)

I cloned it. There are now two. One is for noobs, one is for us. Choose the right one, please.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 11, 2010)

AAHH! I can't choose! They look the same! AAAAH!! *head explodes"


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> can I....can I come in? I seek refuge


You may come in, just remember to close the door tightly.
Don't need any pokenoobs seeping in


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

I'll just leave this here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And be on my way


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)

White!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 12, 2010)

no! Orange!


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> no! Orange!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## alidsl (Sep 12, 2010)

Ninty's so racist, there's no black people in pokemon and the god is white

also the ultimate evil pokemon is black


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 14, 2010)

BROCK IS BLACK

Also think star wars


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 14, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> BROCK IS BLACK
> Also think star wars


learn, son.
brock = brown


----------



## sendyo (Sep 14, 2010)

Binary:

01010111 01101000 01100001 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110000 01101111 01101001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 01110101 01101101 00111111 01001000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100111 01110101 01111001 01111010 00100000 01101000 01100001 01111010 00100000 01010100 01001111 01001111 00100000 01101101 01110101 01100011 01101000 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01100101 01110010 01101110 01100101 01110100 01111010 00111111 00100000 00111100 00101110 00111110 00100000 00101110 01010111 01101000 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 01111010 00111111 01010111 01101000 01111001 01111010 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101001 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101100 01101011 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 01111010 00111111 00101110 00101110 00101110 00101110 00101110 00101110 00101110 01001001 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100101 01100001 01110110 01101001 01101110 01100111 01111010 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00101110

Hex:

57 68 61 74 73 20 74 68 65 20 70 6f 69 6e 74 20 6f 66 20 74 68 69 73 20 66 6f 72 75 6d 3f 48 61 76 65 20 79 6f 75 20 67 75 79 7a 20 68 61 7a 20 54 4f 4f 20 6d 75 63 68 20 69 6e 74 65 72 6e 65 74 7a 3f 20 3c 2e 3e 20 2e 57 68 79 20 61 6d 20 49 20 65 76 65 6e 20 70 6f 73 74 69 6e 67 20 6f 6e 20 68 65 72 65 7a 3f 57 68 79 7a 20 61 72 65 20 69 20 74 61 6c 6b 20 69 6e 20 6e 75 6d 62 65 72 7a 3f 2e 2e 2e 2e 2e 2e 2e 49 20 61 72 65 20 6c 65 61 76 69 6e 67 7a 20 6e 6f 77 2e

Base64:

V2hhdHMgdGhlIHBvaW50IG9mIHRoaXMgZm9ydW0/SGF2ZSB5b3UgZ3V5eiBoYXogVE9PIG11Y2ggaW50ZXJuZXR6PyA8Lj4gLldoeSBhbSBJIGV2ZW4gcG9z
GluZyBvbiBoZXJlej9XaHl6IGFyZSBpIHRhbGsgaW4gbnVtYmVyej8uLi4uLi4uSSBhcmUgbGVhdmluZ
ogbm93Lg==

DEC/CHAR:

87 104 97 116 115 32 116 104 101 32 112 111 105 110 116 32 111 102 32 116 104 105 115 32 102 111 114 117 109 63 72 97 118 101 32 121 111 117 32 103 117 121 122 32 104 97 122 32 84 79 79 32 109 117 99 104 32 105 110 116 101 114 110 101 116 122 63 32 60 46 62 32 46 87 104 121 32 97 109 32 73 32 101 118 101 110 32 112 111 115 116 105 110 103 32 111 110 32 104 101 114 101 122 63 87 104 121 122 32 97 114 101 32 105 32 116 97 108 107 32 105 110 32 110 117 109 98 101 114 122 63 46 46 46 46 46 46 46 73 32 97 114 101 32 108 101 97 118 105 110 103 122 32 110 111 119 46

Translator:

http://home2.paulschou.net/tools/xlate/


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2010)

That is way too much shit to give a shit about


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

penis fight! *whack* *whack*


----------



## sendyo (Sep 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> That is way too much shit to give a shit about



Too long did not read.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 14, 2010)

To;dr


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> penis fight! *whack* *whack*



8D

*whips out penis cannon*

TASTE THE RAINBOW, BITCH!

*blasts jet*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*opens jaw*

reaction is my new avatar!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

...WHY IS MY PRRRECIOUS PINGAS CANNON GIVING EVERYONE THE HORN?!? IT'S SUPPOSED TO SCARE YOU, NOT TURN YOU ON!!!

...oh well.

*continues blasting jet*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ...WHY IS MY PRRRECIOUS PINGAS CANNON GIVING EVERYONE THE HORN?!? IT'S SUPPOSED TO SCARE YOU, NOT TURN YOU ON!!!
> 
> ...oh well.
> 
> *continues blasting jet*


Yaayyy -gulp- -gulp- -gulp-
*gives cake in return for good deed*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 15, 2010)

nom nom nom


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noo! Not the salt! *swaps salt for sugar* No salt!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

WTF Does Everyone get this if they're new from Clanger on DS-Scene?


D-O--N-O-T--O-P-E-N



Spoiler



http://files-ds-scene.net/triforce/welcome...s_scene_new.jpg


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 18, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> WTF Does Everyone get this if they're new from Clanger on DS-Scene?
> 
> 
> D-O--N-O-T--O-P-E-N
> ...



THAT REMINDS ME

*spies on ds-scene*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*peek*


----------



## sendyo (Sep 18, 2010)

How do I post on this thread?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

by doing what you just did


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 18, 2010)

sendyo said:
			
		

> How do I post on this thread?








FAIL ON SO MANY LEVELS.


----------



## sendyo (Sep 18, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> by doing what you just did



How do I do what I just did?


----------



## sendyo (Sep 18, 2010)

jet™ how edit the thing that says gbatemp regular on my profile.


----------



## sendyo (Sep 18, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> sendyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

sendyo said:
			
		

> jet™ how edit the thing that says gbatemp regular on my profile.


You need 500 posts minimum.


----------



## mameks (Sep 19, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> sendyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG!!!!!!!!! ICANCHANGETHETHINGNAOZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I lol'ed so hard at that, I think I pooped myself.

Trying so hrd to be on the Rydian Quote list...


----------



## mameks (Sep 19, 2010)

dunno what to actually put there though...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> dunno what to actually put there though...


how about... GBATemp's official shlongy™


----------



## mameks (Sep 19, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm...could do...OR!!! *drumroll* make a thread in the EoF asking for suggestions!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For your own sake, make it in the blogs section.


----------



## mameks (Sep 19, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too late.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2010)

The world biggest schlong


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 21, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Bump



Someone mention Phaltech supplies?


----------



## mameks (Sep 21, 2010)

I clicked on the myanimlist link in prowler_s sig. I saw the ad/banner at the top...then I saw the avatar...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2010)

ouch... look. Me: Warn level 20%, trolling in pokemon b/w thread... Look at my sig, and the text under it. That's my post. :3


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2010)

You must be very proud.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 21, 2010)

Meh Ive never been warned


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> ouch... look. Me: Warn level 20%, trolling in pokemon b/w thread... Look at my sig, and the text under it. That's my post. :3




Dude, you had that coming. Also, XD


----------



## prowler (Sep 22, 2010)

I want a warning.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 22, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I want a warning.


LOOK BEHIND YOU!!!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 22, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I want a warning.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 22, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> I want a warning.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2010)

*I IS PROUD*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 22, 2010)

I is blast you.

*sprays jet with his cannon*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2010)

*gulpgulpgulp*

Try the mint-flavoured ammo next time.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

...what.

This stuff is FLAVORED?!?

*checks*

jet, have you been messing with my cannon again?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> ...what.
> 
> This stuff is FLAVORED?!?
> 
> ...


umm...no.... 
*hides mint flavouring*


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 28, 2010)

...*sigh*...

I should have known better... Now all this has gone to waste...

...wait.

B3

"Now from PhalTech; PhalToothpaste!"


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 29, 2010)

WE MUST MAKE IT ACTIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WITH PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

What sort of pie?


----------



## gameguy95 (Sep 30, 2010)

marijuana = roms = happy

Don't question it.


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 30, 2010)

bananas


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2010)

lmfao eof works but

IPB WARNING [2] memcache_connect() [function.memcache-connect]: Can't connect to 127.0.0.1:11211, Connection refused (111) (Line: 89 of /ips_kernel/class_cache_memcache.php)
IPB WARNING [2] mysqli_query() [function.mysqli-query]: (HY000/1194): Table 'ibf_topic_markers' is marked as crashed and should be repaired (Line: 719 of /ips_kernel/class_db_mysqli_client.php)

IPS Driver Error
There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here

The error returned was (1194): Table 'ibf_topic_markers' is marked as crashed and should be repaired

mySQL query error: SELECT * FROM ibf_topic_markers WHERE marker_member_id=256176


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 1, 2010)

Your mom doesn't work.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Your mom doesn't work.



There's a song that would apply here, but I can't remember it's name... A little help please?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Your mom doesn't work.


Your cock doesn't work.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUUUUUUURN.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GUUUUUUURN.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

Spurn


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 2, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Sperm



Fixed.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> gameguy95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed your dix


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haxed your nax


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 4, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> What sort of pie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naxed your sax


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

sexed your avatar. she needs to learn a few more moves before i'll think about her much more


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2010)

fapfapfap man my screen is sticky


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 5, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> fapfapfap man my screen is sticky



(uses water cannon to clean screen)

Dammit jet, quit wasting ammo!


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

^


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> ^


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2010)

I just realized that I did not post in this thread yet...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 14, 2010)

And you were so close to the Thread Lurker achievement...


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2010)

That mightve been on of those platinum cups


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

40 pages and we still haven't solved the mystery of sticky.
We need to go about this carefully, I think. *If sticky exceeds 100 pages I've been informed by intel that something terrible happens.*


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 17, 2010)

Everyone spam sticky so we can exceed 100 pages!


----------



## Unfortune (Oct 17, 2010)

We NEED to solve the mystery.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 17, 2010)

Who told you?

I bet it was minox that traitorus bastard


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Goli (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

>


what.the.fuck.*...*


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 23, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Oct 24, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Goli @ Oct 21 2010, 09:26 PM)








Quality spam.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Oct 26, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

>


ji~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2010)

NOO, the EOF Bunker is no more...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

*celebrates*


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *celebrates*


Fuck you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unlock the Bunker or this thread shall suffer.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








"So you _can_ swear!"


----------



## mameks (Oct 27, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

He just hates me that much. ;D


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, The Cat Boy can swear


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LET US CAMP OUT HERE FOR NOW. This thread has been hijacked. It is now the EOF CAMP while we battle to rebuild our bunker.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

We as the Mods of the Bunker of taken this thread. From here on out, this is our Camp!
We shall be holding this thread and shall be taking over the rest of the EOF until our Bunker is returned!
To all my men who stood behind me these past few battles, this is the greatest battle we have ever gone up against. Our home was taken away from us and we shall not stand for this! We must stand up and fight against this force and we shall not fall! The EOF Bunker will be ours again and if not, we will take everyone down with us!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

We don't negotiate with terrorists. 
*wheels a barrel of ANFO into this thread*

Say good night, Gracie!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> We don't negotiate with terrorists.
> *wheels a barrel of ANFO into this thread*
> 
> Say good night, Gracie!


The Cat Boy fears no man (he has sex with them)
We won't fall and we will stand and fight. If we don't get our bunker back we will start taking over threads!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 27, 2010)

As you wish. 

*pushes the plunger on the detonator*


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

And this is back too, so yay


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2010)

Yay


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, if I were a woman, I would press my bare boobs up against glass in public just for the SEXUAL THRILL! THE SEXUAL THRILL!!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 31, 2010)

It's only a model


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2010)

Boobs are awesome.

That is all.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Well I am off to be cute somewheres different, maybe over there, any guy want to join me?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Well I am off to be cute somewheres different, maybe over there, any guy want to join me?



So now you are 'A Cute Little Cat Boy' ?


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always been A Cute Little Cat Boy


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 1, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> so this topic is for???


nothing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Geee... Talking to myself again..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 1, 2010)

Now there's a topic of debate.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 1, 2010)

^ your signature made me laugh!


----------



## Paarish (Nov 1, 2010)

eh? What's all this shit for?


----------



## alidsl (Nov 1, 2010)

What's all this then?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## alidsl (Nov 1, 2010)

Hmmm... somethings not quite right...

Ah yes, all seems to be in order


----------



## Paarish (Nov 1, 2010)

What exactly is the purpose of this thread?
Is it for trolling, randomness, I dont know...


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2010)

We will never know! Unless the mods tell us (which they won't!)


----------



## Paarish (Nov 1, 2010)

oh... damn moderators! Maybe we should mutiny...


----------



## alidsl (Nov 1, 2010)

and do what? Create a new forum called 3DSperm


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 2, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> and do what? Create a new forum called 3DSperm



i really laughed out loud...


----------



## alidsl (Nov 2, 2010)

I give all credit to veho


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2010)

Is there an M3 patch yet?


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 5, 2010)

man, im so sticky.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 5, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> man, im so sticky.



take a bath man! you stink too!


----------



## alidsl (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm sticky just thinking about it


----------



## mameks (Nov 6, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 6, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I C WUT U DID THAR


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 6, 2010)

i whip my hair back and forth


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 6, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:3


----------



## alidsl (Nov 7, 2010)

I


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 11, 2010)

What purpose does this thread serve besides being a sticky?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 11, 2010)

If you have to ask, then you're too young to know.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If you have to ask, then you're too young to know.


+1


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 14, 2010)

Make me sticky.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 14, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Make me sticky.



*blasts with the Phal Cannon*


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Spoiler: WARNING: TENTACLES


----------



## monkat (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: WARNING: TENTACLES







Monkat, you really do look like Jesus...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 17, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Monkat, you really do look like Jesus...


Hard to say that when we don't even know what Jesus looked like.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Is it just me, or has this topic lost its stickiness?


----------



## Paarish (Nov 20, 2010)

Spoiler











better?


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 23, 2010)

Bump

I had to bump this topic.  Can't let it die.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> I had to bump this topic.  Can't let it die.


*facepaws*


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 23, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Licks paw*


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 23, 2010)

*Turns into a spaceship and flies into the sun*


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 23, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> *Turns into a spaceship and flies into the sun*


You burn up. Start over? *Y/N*


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 23, 2010)

/end

ctrl+alt+delete
New task:
Unsticky.exe


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2010)

/hang
booting...
boot > linux
linux > killgbatemphaters.deb
launching debian package...
erasing 'Son-Of-Science.exe'
/hang


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd like to "bump" the department of transportation, if you know what I mean...


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Narayan (Nov 27, 2010)

what's in this thread?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

This thread is 10 months old already?

They grow up so fast...


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 27, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> what's in this thread?


ramdom posts...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

what a random thread.


----------



## plasma (Nov 27, 2010)

hi


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 27, 2010)

hi


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 28, 2010)

WHAT 9000?!?!?!?


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> WHAT 9000?!?!?!?


No, over.


----------



## monkat (Nov 28, 2010)

ÜBER NEUNTAUSEEEEND!!!!!????????

PLUS DE NEUF MIIIIIILLLLLEEEEE?!?!?!?!?


.....Monkat sleepy....

Someone....slip monkat....roofy?

....please....wipe first.....


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 30, 2010)

BANANAS


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>



(goes looking for his Kamina glasses)


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## geoflcl (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

bump anyone?


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 7, 2010)

*bumps Cat Boy*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> *bumps Cat Boy*


----------



## The Pi (Dec 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *bumps Cat Boy*


I'll bump you alright!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 10, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Dec 10, 2010)

*BUMP BUMP BUMP*


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 11, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> *BUMP BUMP BUMP*



**BUMP**


----------



## Paarish (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 12, 2010)

Gotcha "sticky", didn't I?


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 15, 2010)

I love it sticky it feels so good


----------



## Sop (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice thread. Just kidding, you fail.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2010)

Insult *mthrnite* and feel the wrath of the mighty banhammer.


----------



## haddad (Dec 17, 2010)

lol nice thread 0_o


----------



## Narayan (Dec 17, 2010)

this is an empty post on a sticky thread, oh wait i was worng. my post isn't empty


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 17, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Insult *mthrnite* and feel the wrath of the mighty banhammer.
> 
> QUOTEBeing as narutofreak brings no benifit to our forums, he is now banned from them.
> 
> I win.


----------



## mameks (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't really get what this thread means ._.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2010)

Read the OP if you need to.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 22, 2010)

EvangelionEX said:
			
		

> I don't really get what this thread means ._.



*reads name, looks at avatar*

Hmm... Do you share "the theory?"


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 23, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> EvangelionEX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still don't get it ._.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 23, 2010)

EvangelionEX said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kaworu = Joshua.


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 24, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> EvangelionEX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH I'M CONFUSED.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 24, 2010)

EvangelionEX said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 24, 2010)

._. you guys are bad.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 24, 2010)

EvangelionEX said:
			
		

> ._. you guys are bad.



And you're thick. :3


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Paarish (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 31, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

>



KITTEH!!!


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

>



KITTEH!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 2, 2011)

istockphoto sucks arse


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

No, I did NOT run off with that hot dude like you thought I did.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> No, I did NOT run off with that hot dude like you thought I did.


So your saying The Catboy isn't hot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I see how it is


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









The Catboy is most certainly physicly attractive


----------



## alidsl (Jan 10, 2011)

You're physically a bad speller


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 11, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> You're physically a bad speller.


Fix'd.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 11, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> You're physically a bad speller




Its late at night and Im sleepy? I dont know Im just making excuses I guess lol
I have noticed my spelling is going downhill lately


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 11, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just making excuses. Play Brain Age more.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 11, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know! Need a new DS for that since my current one is broken ;(


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)

How my post isn't 30 pages back yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You people are lazy posters!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

Well excuuuuuuuuse me Mr

Its not like I dont try to spam but replying on my own posts is kinda you know... sad


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 25, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Well excuuuuuuuuse me Mr
> 
> Its not like I dont try to spam but replying on my own posts is kinda you know... sad







Forever Alone


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 25, 2011)

I wanna be the very best


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 25, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I wanna be the very best


Like no one ever was


----------



## Jolan (Jan 25, 2011)

Can't let you do that, Gamefox.


----------



## person66 (Jan 26, 2011)

So you want to be the very best
Heres what you gotta do
150 poke'mon to get
Plus some accessories too


----------



## Paarish (Jan 26, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> So you want to be the very best
> Heres what you gotta do
> 150 poke'mon to get
> Plus some accessories too



isn't it like over 9000 now?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 26, 2011)

Now what?


----------



## person66 (Jan 26, 2011)

now this one.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 26, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> now this one.















No.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2011)

No


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 30, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Now what?




...(see avatar)

You sir, win at the internets.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 30, 2011)

Internets don't stick;
win at internets impossible.


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 1, 2011)

*exits bathroom*

They do no-ow. :3


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 1, 2011)

ontopic: sticky

*m0d edit: please stay off-topic. ~SH*


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 5, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Now what?


----------



## alidsl (Feb 8, 2011)

Blue wafflez


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 11, 2011)

thats not the same pic btw


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

person66 said:
			
		

> now this one.


Done







Noa wut?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

bananaparty.org


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.penisland.net/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Who unstickied this?


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 23, 2011)

Costello | Unpinned Topic | Feb 23 2011, 09:02 AM


----------



## Nujui (Mar 23, 2011)

You unstickyed  the sticky?

Was it very sticky


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2011)

No, Costello did.

Coincidentally, a month ago today.
Also during that time were the promotions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(It's been a month already?)


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2011)

Sticky back >.


----------



## Arras (Mar 23, 2011)

I lol'd at penisland.net. But I agree, a sticky that lost its stickyness needs a new coating of glue.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

what kind of sticky stuff do we use to sticky this?


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DarkShinigami (May 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> what kind of sticky stuff do we use to sticky this?


ill help sticky this wait while i go look at certain pics


----------



## themuddaload (May 3, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://porn.gbatemp.net/


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2011)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (May 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slyakin (May 3, 2011)

:gasp:

Sticky un-stickified?

:vomit:


----------



## themuddaload (May 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have links to most of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gifs from that eof fad a while back, dunno what I did with the list..


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

Re-sticky this thread again!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

we're gonna need a lot of....to sticky this again


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

....


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

keep bumping. wait, this is a sticky thread, keep...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

....


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

...


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

....


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

1001000100100100100101010101001010110101010011101101101001


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

00110001001100110011001100110111011110100011000001110010011110100000110100001010


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

stick stick stcik


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

clop clop clop


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

om nom nom nom


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

Twitchy twitch a twitch a twtich


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

fuck!! it was a mistake pressing that!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)

eeyup


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

curse you!!! you're ca number number aren't you?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 5, 2011)

hammers stick stickies to stickies


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2011)

...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 9, 2011)

needs more sausages to stick


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

_____ ___ ___ __!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

PENISPENISPENIS


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> PENISPENISPENIS


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

Matthew Santos = Win


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

does anyone what to be sticky?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

:yaypenis:


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> :yaypenis:


do you just go around typing :yaypenis: in every thread?
And this is the guy who wanted a sex change


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did sex change.
Look at my profile.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yayvagina:?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2011)

Ewwwwwwww!
I am a women, but that doesn't mean I have a vagina!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwwww vagina!


That's about right


----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2011)

:facepalm:

woman=vagina
men=penis


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 13, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> woman=vagina
> men=penis


Alanjohn=trolllolololololoooo


----------

